# المايكروكونترولر Pic16



## hmode (3 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 




كتاب يشرح بشكل من التفصيل PIC16F84.​


----------



## محمد بكير (4 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الكتاب الرائع

أحسن شئ في هذا الكتاب أنه باللغة العربية


----------



## hmode (4 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا أخي محمد بكير على مرورك


----------



## eng.smsm (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mazen42 (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا وفقك الله والى الامام


----------



## عبداللطيف محمد (18 فبراير 2008)

شكرااااااااااا الكتاب ممتزا


----------



## محمد الأسود (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا كثييييير يا باشمهندس


----------



## اسامة نعمانرشيد (8 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## فخري فائق (8 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا على الكتاب الممتاز :56:


----------



## ابا قدامة (11 مارس 2008)

*مشكوووور*

مشكور اخي علي الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا

ولكن للعلم فان اللغة المستخدمة في الكتاب هي لغة الاسمبلي وهي لغة اكثر صعوبة بكثير من اللغات الاخري مثل ال بيسك 
لغة البيسك اكثر سهولة بكثير جدا من لغة الاسمبلي في البرمجة واوامر البرمجة ، وفي الوقت فمثلا يمكنك كتابة برنامج ياخذ 25 صفحة بالاسمبلي و في المقابل لا ياخذ اكتر من صفحتان في البيسك او حتي صفحة ونصف لذلك ان كان هناك تعريب لبرمجة المكروكونترولر بلغة البيسك فهذايكون قمة الابداع .

وعلي كل حال يا اخي بارك الله فيك علي نفعنا والمشاركة معنا.


----------



## محمد سيطره (20 مارس 2008)

اخوية العزيز اشو اني دا ادوس عل اللنك مال التحميل يطلعلي تحميل صورة امتداد gif مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد أحمد باشا (20 مارس 2008)

*اللينك مش عاوز ينزل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع / كل ما أضغط على لينك الموضوع تظهرلي في التحميل صورة من نوع gif 
ولما بفتحها مبيجبليش حاجة وحجم الصورة لما بينزل بيبقى 43 بايت
والتوضيح بالصور في المرفقات
فأرجو المساعدة


----------



## ابا قدامة (21 مارس 2008)

*تم الرفع علي موقع اخر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

قمت برفع الملف علي موقع اخر حتي تعم الفائدة ونسالكم الدعاء

الرابط

http://www.filefactory.com/file/5c7607/


----------



## ابوعمر2004 (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مشكور جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## e-rsha (17 مايو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## e-rsha (17 مايو 2008)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hmode (15 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 




قمت بتنزيل ملف pic16f84. مرة اخرى على الرابط التالي​ 
http://file9.9q9q.net/Download/52373939/PIC16.pdf.html​


----------



## المهندس يوسف حافظ (16 يونيو 2008)

اللي يعنرض على لغة الاسمبلي .صحيح ان البرمجة بلغة البيسك او السي سهلة لكن في التطبيقات الحرجة وذلك عندما تكون الاشارة الداخلة سريعة جدا فان لغة الالة (الاسمبلي)تكون مهمة جدا لانها لا تحتاج لاسمبلر واذا كنت غير مصدق اكتب برنمجين احدهما ب البيسك والاخر بالاسمبلي وقارن بينهم في الحجم.


----------



## شفانو (24 يوليو 2008)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (24 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا عالجهود

عاشووو


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المحمود نصار (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م أحلام (15 أغسطس 2008)

مررررررررررررررررررررررسي


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (18 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا هندسة علي الكتاب الرائع والمفيد جدأ . أولأ لانة بالغة العربية واتمني التفوق لجميع العرب وجزاك الله خير الجزا


----------



## alaa taha (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*pic 16*

شكرا جزيلا و بالنجاح إنشاء الله عز وجل:16::78::1::1::1:


----------



## ابن العميد (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_amirayousef (15 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## mohammed_010 (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## المهندس ايون (24 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي .... كتاب رائع .... ولكني متفق مع الاخ .... ابا قدامة ... فيما قال في رده


----------



## م/ محمد عمر (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد أبو العينين (19 مايو 2010)

أولا جزاك الله خيرا ولكن انا شخصيا أفضل لفة ال C أنا استخدم برنامج picC-compailor


----------



## ثنائي التميز (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا هل في كتب أخرى


----------



## cool - guy (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرااااااااا ع الكتاب

بانتظار جديدك


----------



## tango_1990 (28 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## osman59 (26 نوفمبر 2013)

الف شكر كتاب ممتاز


----------



## نوفل نجم الدين (1 يناير 2014)

جعله الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتك
شكرا جزيلا لكم

لكني بعد تصفح الكتاب علمت من هو صاحبه
فهذا الشرح هو لاحد الاخوة وهو (حسن علي)
صاحب موقع (علم الالكترونيات العربي) قديما


----------



## grendizer (10 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## saad_srs (25 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي ,, كتاب مهم ورائع ,, كل عام وانت بخير , رمضان كريم


----------



## eng.most (24 أكتوبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## maaji (25 فبراير 2021)

شكرا أخي محمد


----------

